# What color Bokhara?



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

I've been trying to figure this one out.
She (hopefully) was born almost bald and had pink eyes.
Dad is black and mom is dun splash.
I don't know anything about the grandparents, but the pink eyes shoudl be a clue I would think. They've since changed to normal.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Can you take a picture of the side of the bird. Would kinda help. Looks like a brown spread dilute grizzle. Known as khaki grizzle.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Really?
I have a Khaki Jacobin and she's really light.
The Bokhara's color is uniform other than the white specks she's starting to show. I love this one. Her color is so warm.
I'll get pictures of her side tonight, though I just trimmed her hood and muffs so she can get around easier and see around.

I'll get some pictures of the Kings as well to show the dirty red fledgling.

Thanks!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Some khakis are lighter than others. Browns have a range of shades from very dun (dilute black) looking to cocoa/chocolate brown colors. So the dilute form can also have variety.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

What do the pink eyes mean?
I know I keep referencing horses, which I know are very different, but double dilute horses are white with blue eyes.
Would this baby having pink eyes as a baby signify two dilute genes?

Thanks again!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The pink eyes confirm the bird is brown based and as far as I know has nothing to do with the dilute. I agree with Logan, looks grizzle and dilute but a side pic would be great.

Is the bird a hen? If so she cannot possibly have two doses of dilute the dilute gene series is on the sex chromosome. If the bird is a cock, He does have two doses of the dilute gene, otherwise, it would not show as it is recessive.

The baldness at young tells you the bird is dilute.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Here it is a bit younger, but best I could do.

I'm not sure it's a hen. Just hoping really hard! Don't know why I have so many boys being hatched! I need some mates!


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Attachment...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, looks khaki to me. My dilute blue babies have had pinkish pupils in the nest, and there is a pink eyed dilute trait, but usually browns/khakis have false pearl eyes which do look pinkish....especially as young birds who's eye color have not fully matured. Since this bird is brown based, it is a hen for sure, which means that dad is split for brown and dilute.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you have a picture of the mother? If this bird is grizzle it had to come from somewhere, and I would suspect the "dun splash" mom.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

This is Mom


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Another shot


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Mother is a brown, spread, white flight, with a grizzling gene causing mottling. I thought it was a brown when you originally said dun. The term dun in pigeons is used with a genotype of (blue) spread dilute. It has a gun metal appearance not a cocoa one. May be confusing with horses as dun horses are of a brown coloration. Many show people still call brown colored birds dun, ignorantly. I made a video on this whole thing not too long ago. Here it is if you want to see


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Iwould like to see a picture of the father of this bird, as I feel that we maybe dealing with ALMOND which requires grizzle in its genetic formula. Almond young are bald and look like they are dilutes this could another sign that we are dealing with Almond.*GEORGE


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Interesting.
Dun in horses affects the base color and can range from orangey of the Red Dun to the gun metal color of a Grulla.
I was thinking the same was true in pigeons.

The base of her tail looks more like the dun in your video while the wings are mottled brown/dark brown. She's interesting...

So she is brown and cock is black... Does this mean the first baby shown would be brown or khaki?
What other combinations can I expect from this pair?
I have another baby in the next but it's just now starting to show it's color and is too hard to tell right now.

I also have this cock which was supposed to be this hen's mate, but she chose otherwise and I decided to wait and see.
Is this a dun or brown?
What combinations could I get with the brown hen?

Thanks all for your patience!


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

george simon said:


> *Iwould like to see a picture of the father of this bird, as I feel that we maybe dealing with ALMOND which requires grizzle in its genetic formula.*GEORGE


Here's a bad cell phone picture of dad.
He does look glossy black in person...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Bobuki said:


> Interesting.
> Dun in horses affects the base color and can range from orangey of the Red Dun to the gun metal color of a Grulla.
> I was thinking the same was true in pigeons.
> 
> ...


Hi Bobuki,Now I must ask how old is the father. you must understand that as Almond cocks get older they become darker and black in color however they still produce Almond young,so we may have another Almond affect working here. .GEORGE


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll check his band when I get home. That would be interesting!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The dad just looks (blue) spread with white flights.. Which is called black, white flights. Glossiness is normally due to iridescence and grease quills.The gene Iridescences has not really been studied but its general said to be what gives the iridescences outside of the neck region. Grease quill increase the iridescences greatly. It can be found in the flanks of the bird hidden somewhat deeply inbetween the tail and the body. There tiny hard feathers that are opened at the end looking like little paint brushes.Despite there name they do not secrete any oil or grease. Anyways the dad is a black white flights, mother is a brown white flights mottle. The originally posted bird is a khaki grizzle or mottle. The other young you posted is a brown. What you see among the parents and young you already have is pretty much what your be getting. The mottle gene will be with some of the babys and not others. Looks like the white flight wont always be there either. Browns and blacks can be either sex but the Khakis will always be hens. Theres a chance you can get not spread birds out which would be in the pattern mostly likely of bar, check, or t check. Thats only if neither of the birds is homozygous for the spread gene.I dont see any reason at all to believe almond is involved... the bird is clearly black and the young clearly lookes khaki.

Also in regards to brown like i said before they have various shades. Yours are brown. One of the pair of browns i bred this year made all nicely colored easy to recognize brown babys except one which came out looking extremely dun looking but still had long down. I dont know what accounts for the shades. Some breeds have more improved browns than others. Grease quills may again be a factor.


----------

